# Average price for handyman liability insurance



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I have been insured in Colorado for about ten years, without any claims. My rates are fairly low, and I'm covered from minor repairs to building up to a duplex, or triplex. Can't really remember cause it doesn't matter. 

A friend who is just starting out was complaining that he's getting ridiculously high quotes. I have no idea why that would be. I'm about $2k a year, but I have a little more insurance than most residential guys need, because I occasionally do work at the university or on Federal properties, where the requirements are higher than what my GC license requires.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was doing mostly repair work(no plumbing, electrical or roofing) in RI, I think my policy was about $1k for pretty robust coverage.

I strongly recommend that you get a good policy from an independent insurance agency who can put it out to bid and then ADVISE you on which policy provides the best coverage for your business. I working in disaster restoration now, it's really common to see people get claims denied because they're lacking coverage because they just went for a low number and didn't examine the policy. Just today I was trying to help a guy who is having to pay $11k out of pocket for mold remediation even though he did nothing wrong and there's also a Builder's Risk policy in place.

Geico is good marketing and bad coverage. Saving a few hundred dollars a year but getting a worthless policy doesn't make any sense to me. That's the difference between guys that go bankrupt when they have a problem or guys who keep on trucking and the insurance does it's job.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Slightly under $1,500 for NJ minimums through Selective. The website is easy to use for payments/certs. They don't bother me on the phone. Would recommend.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

thanks guys...and gals (if any present). I appreciate the help.

thankya verrrry much... <elvis lip>


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Join the ACHP and use their insurance programs? No experience with it myself.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

CPMKW said:


> Join the ACHP and use their insurance programs? No experience with it myself.



I plan to join ACHP.... they have some great insurance plans. BUT they do not insure for some states..and one of those states they don't insure is Colorado.

I didn't care for the UHA membership...I like ACHP much better.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I am around $1500 for a couple mil and some failure to perform coverage

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

ins rates in colorado are pretty high, for everything ie auto and liability compared to other states

you will end up paying around 2,000 plus or minus for a policy, united fire group is a big insurer in colorado find someone who sells them, agents are getting sticky about all these new "start ups" so that is why they are not interested in a new business with no track record. UFG will write a policy for you. Some of the "handyman special" policies that don't cover jack can be as low as 500 bucks.

Do not say the following when putting a policy together: "I do light electric and plumbing work, roofing, and work on multi family taller than four stories, and I also like to build grow operations" just some advice seriously 

I pay over 10k in liablity a year but that's just me, up to 5 million in coverage incase I burn down a 20 unit complex or something.


----------



## ZeygerMike (Jun 9, 2016)

kirkdc said:


> All 3 companies denied coverage because it's my first year in business. I have 25+years construction experience but they won't insure me unless I've been in my own business for 2 years. I'm in Colorado and scratching my friggin head here. Am I dreaming or something ?????
> 
> I think I'll do a search online. I went with local based insurance companies and one of them was where I do my home and auto insurance. This is nutso.


If it's your first year you're likely going to have to go the Surplus lines path. The carriers don't care much for experience because if you worked for someone else and caused a claim, that claim is reported someone else's claim history. Basically, they don't want to take you on because it's too risky for them since they don't have any claims history. 

After a few years in business with no claims/lapses, etc., you'll have a much broader pool of carriers to choose from. I'm not the biggest fan of the PCA program because it's a risk retention group, but depending on your operations it should be suitable for at least the first year to build history. 

I don't know if they write business direct since I work with on a wholesaler basis but maybe they can refer you to a broker licensed in CO. It's www.sisinsure.com. 

-Michael


----------

